# SonicMojo's Hardware List



## Sonicmojo (Feb 8, 2013)

Sonicmojo's Equipment List

A quick look at what will form the heart of the new 2013 HT build starting in late Feb 2013

*The "Rack"*

Pioneer Elite VSX-23THX AVR
Creek EVO 5350 2 Channel Integrated Amp
Oppo BDP-83
Pace 758D HD TV Reciever (with PVR)
Technics 1210M5G Direct Drive Turntable
Musical Surroundings Phononema II Phono Stage
Audio Technica AT150MLX MM Cartridge
Ortofon 2M Bronze MM Cartridge

*HTPC* (Bench testing during March 2013)

CPU: Intel i3-3225
Motherboard: ASUS P8H77-M
GPU: Intel HD4000 
Memory: Kingston Hyper-X Genesis (2x4GB)
Optical: Pioneer DVD-212DBK
HDD: Crucial M4 64GB
Case: Silverstone GD06B
PSU: PC Power-Cooling Silencer MK III
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64Bit SP1

*Gaming*

Nintendo WII (2012 Model)

*Speakers*

Monitor Audio Silver RS6 Floorstanding Loudspeakers
Monitor Audio Silver RSCLR Center Channel
Monitor Audio Silver RSFX Surround Channels (X2)
Miller & Kreisel V-75 Mark II Powered Sub

*Video*

TV: Samsung 40' LCD HD
Projector : TBD
Screen: TBD

*Other Equipment*

Network: TBD
Storage: TBD

*Software
*
J.River Media Center 18.0.129 (HTPC Movie and Music Playback)


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice setup look forward to seeing some pictures


----------

